# Marine fish food product endorsements?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey people,

Just wondering what brand of general fish food you prefer and why. Ok the why is optional, but it'd be nice if you could tell us.  Thanks.

btw... I'm not talking about tangs or herbivorous fish so dont go off on saying tangs need live sea weed, nori blah blah etc... lol.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Cylopeeze is loved by everything in my tank..... its a Frozen brick

New Life Spectrum pellets for my fish

And Mysis (cant really recommend a brand) for every 2-3 day feeding... this is when i feed my anemones and such

I also have formula 1 frozen food, which is a mixture of stuff that i feed about once every two weeks... my fish dont go crazy for it... but its supposed to help with all the little critters & corals....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

As far as prepared food for my fw tanks, I've always used Omega One foods. They don't have as much filler as a lot of other brands and use fresh fish instead of meal.

A few days ago, after the thread about clownfish nutrition, I decided to try the Omega One small marine pellets. My clowns go INSANE for it!

I'm a big fan of fresh and frozen foods...Cyclopeze and mysis are a hit in my tank too...but it's nice to have something quick and easy on hand...


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I like NLS pellets & Ocean Nutrition pellets to feed my clownfish.

Omega one does not taste as good and seems to have more blending material in it in comparison.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

vaporize said:


> Omega one does not taste as good and seems to have more blending material in it in comparison.


Did you eat them? 

I feed NLS as my staple, and feed some frozen foods on a whim (PE mysis, Mackerel roe, and some cubes from SanFrancisco).

I'm wanting to try the New Ear foods that have come over the pond recently - apparently it's getting rave reviews, and has been in use by public aquaria for some time already.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Did you eat them?
> 
> I feed NLS as my staple, and feed some frozen foods on a whim (PE mysis, Mackerel roe, and some cubes from SanFrancisco).
> 
> I'm wanting to try the New Ear foods that have come over the pond recently - apparently it's getting rave reviews, and has been in use by public aquaria for some time already.


I did not "eat" them, but I do taste most of the dry pellets. 

My top 3 would be Ocean Nutrition, NLS, AquaThrive, Hikari (in that order too). Omega one is not on the top list, but definitely better than the hagen stuff - those taste like junk too.

The Tetra freeze dried krill also taste awesome - only bad thing is that they do not sink.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll take Vap's opinion on marine food any day - considering the vast (and I mean *VAST*) amounts of clowns and marine fish he keeps -lol.

Thanks peeps - keep on posting, I'm considering buying a bulk of 1 type of flake food so this is why I'd like to know.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Cypher said:


> I'll take Vap's opinion on marine food any day - considering the vast (and I mean *VAST*) amounts of clowns and marine fish he keeps -lol.
> 
> Thanks peeps - keep on posting, I'm considering buying a bulk of 1 type of flake food so this is why I'd like to know.


Not trying to sell anything but in case you wonder about the nutritional value of flakes v.s. pellets. Pellets pack in the nutrients a bit better, especially the vitamins because for most flakes, it only has around a bit less than a minute before vitamins dissolve in the water. That's why alot of hatcheries like to feed pellets v.s. flakes because it can 'hold' the nutrients a bit more. So if you are thinking of buying in bulk, something to think about.

Of course, flakes are a bit easier to "suck in" by certain fish types, but it's more or less a learning exercise.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting... What tastes better, Brine or Mysis??


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Kweli said:


> Interesting... What tastes better, Brine or Mysis??


Don't taste frozen food, but I think mysis taste better, PE mysis probably taste "more" out of all b/c of the high fatty content.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info! I never thought about it that way. I was going to go the flake route because it's more versatile in the sense that you can feed it to large fish and if the fish is too small, just crush it up to fit the size. Also, as you were saying, it's easier for some types of fish to eat/ suck it up and it seems 'softer'. Don't know if that made sense.

Now I've got to reconsider. Lol. 



vaporize said:


> Not trying to sell anything but in case you wonder about the nutritional value of flakes v.s. pellets. Pellets pack in the nutrients a bit better, especially the vitamins because for most flakes, it only has around a bit less than a minute before vitamins dissolve in the water. That's why alot of hatcheries like to feed pellets v.s. flakes because it can 'hold' the nutrients a bit more. So if you are thinking of buying in bulk, something to think about.
> 
> Of course, flakes are a bit easier to "suck in" by certain fish types, but it's more or less a learning exercise.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I feed my three lil fishies all kinds of stuff. NLS pellets, Omega flakes and some different New Era flake samples that i got from the distributor. They turn their noses up at the NLS pellets unless i grind them up a bit and even then they eat it sparingly. The Omega flake is more to their liking and even more so when i pre soak in garlic. The New Era stuff looks promising as they like this the best, but havent fed them to much because I want to test the aegis Range line http://www.new-era-aquaculture.com/. The New Era food is supposed to be top notch and really low in phosphates.

I've also made my own frozen food using shrimp, mussels, scallops,clams, cyclopeze, squid, baby brine shrimp, mysis, garlic and vitamins. This was really easy to do and cost me less than 20 dollars to make a batch that is going to last a very long time.  This they like the best but i only feed them this the day i do my water changes (small quarantine tank with only a small ball of cheeto and a sponge in an ac70 for filtration)


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

The new era food samples we rcd a month or so ago have been fantastic. the fish readily eat it with no issue. mind you most fish will eat just about anything, im a flake feeder as i find the protein in a good flake to be roughly 55%, in a frozen your lucky to get 10%. plus binders etc. that make the water column polluted. im not promoting one food or the other, this is personal view, most flakes contain a large portion of fish meal, avoid these as they are fillers. ocean nutrition is tops followed by omega, both are very similar. first ingredients are whole fish ie: salmon, krill etc. to be honest i feed flake 6 out of 7 days a week, the only time i feed a pellet is in fish feeders as ive always found that the fish didnt readily accept pellet, they are either to big, too small, and i had to keep 3 different sizes. protein, crude fat and fiber have always been higher in a flake than pellet, roughly 10%, which i dont believe would make a big difference. there are diy recipes for frozen if you have the time, as stated you can make a large batch from a local store for 20$ and its all fresh ingredients. before the advent of coral food the reef was fed a large amount of flake. i mean a handful. this fed the coral as well. you can imagine the results in a nano or tank with limited skimming. lots of water changes and very large skimmers were the norm.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vaporize said:


> I did not "eat" them, but I do taste most of the dry pellets.
> .


One time I got dried cookies for my dog in nice cover. Went to vacation next week and daughter had a party. All cookies are gone with the beers.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL!!! Those were some hungry people...


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

NLS pellets and Omega One frozen foods are my choice. I especially like the Omega One carnivore mix (mysis, brine & bloodworms)and super brine (gut loaded).


----------

